# will any of these in-breed?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i want to get these shrimp for my 20 gallon with in a year or two.Vampire Shrimp,Bamboo Shrimp,Cherry Shrimp,and Amano Shrimp.i have not kept shrimp before much.are any of these hard to care for?the only other fish would be about 10 red eye tetras.


----------

